# Choke adjustment on Carter Carb



## jayvee53 (Aug 26, 2018)

My 68 GTO starts hard so I was doing some investigation on the internet, watching youtube videos on choke adjustment on the Rochester Quadrajet. I go to the car and things didn't look the same as in the video, so I found the serial number and despite the word Rochester being on the carb, it appears I have a Carter according to what I can determine from decoding the number. So, I am looking for confirmation from someone who is much more familiar (that means everyone) who can confirm this, and maybe confirm I am correct in my understanding the choke plate is not in the correct position before starting. Also, where do I begin to make adjustment to the choke? Is there something missing on the passenger side of this particular carb? Thanks in advance for your help!! Pictures attached:


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

factory 4 speed sweeeeeeeeet .. its 68 4speed Rochester... Carters have different stamping ,and would/should say Carter instead of Rochester but look identical
Carter built carbs when rochester couldnt keep up 
most are common part numbers that were more common and in higher qty demand ... cant say I have seen rare part number qjets made by carter that were original dates
your date will be stamped on the side of the base plate same side right near the corner drivers side rear

easier to chat on choke adjust subject if you want to ring me

Scott
2o6-4six5-9165


----------



## jayvee53 (Aug 26, 2018)

Thanks! I’ll message you later. Much appreciated.


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

As Scott said, manual transmission QJ (7028263) for the 68 GTO 350 HP engine, code WT. 
Date code is 1438. 
143 8 - May 22, 1968 (Leap Year)


----------



## jayvee53 (Aug 26, 2018)

Ok, thanks 052! I hadn't noticed the date code had been captured on the previous photo. I misunderstood information on a decoding site which led me to believe this carb was not a Rochester. Here is a better photo of the date code 052 saw on the previous pic and decoded. So this carb is now confirmed as likely being the original that was on the car since inception, and likely never touched judging from all of the service records I have. The YouTube videos I have seen show a spring loaded mechanism on the passenger side of the carb which is adjusted to affect the choke. I don't see that on this carb?? Take a look at the previous pics.


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

These are the choke stoves/thermostat. On the passenger side.


----------

